# POIs nach Regionen



## Vansitter (22. November 2008)

Bitte nicht weiter lesen wer die POIs selbst finden will. 
Die POIs wurden von mir überwiegend selbst erkundet (fette Schrift^^), einige hab ich aus den englischen Foren übernommen bzw. ich war noch nicht dort zwecks Übersetzung... (normale Schrift). Mit dem Befehl *;pos* könnt ihr euch den aktuellen Aufenthaltsort (xS, xW) anzeigen lassen. Karten hochladen war mir im Moment zu stressig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Quelle: http://www.lotrolife.com/moria_point_of_interest_lotro/*

Eregion

*Bannog Cadlus - 50.5s, 13.1w
Barad Morlas - 48.1s, 13.7w
Brandhügel - 49.1s, 10.5w
Carchres - 42.4s, 9.2w
Cirith Narugorch - 45.6s, 7.2w
Daergil - 37.5s, 5.3w
Das Brackwasser - 50.3s, 5.2w (In den Mauern von Moria)
Der schwarze Teich - 51.2s, 3.7w (In den Mauern von Moria)
Die Bibliothek in Tham Mirdain - 53.8s, 17.6w (Instanz)
Die Schule in Tham Mirdain - 53.3s, 15.5w (Instanz)
Echad Dunann - 50.6s, 7.8w
Echad Eregion - 47.0s, 12.5w
Echad Gauradan - 38.3s, 16.1w
Echad Mirobel - 52.3s, 17.0w
Filgogan - 53.1s, 7.5w (In den Mauern von Moria)
Goeolhad - 53.8s, 13.5w
Gwingris - 40.2s, 16.0w
Lhugres - 38.7s, 6.8w
Mirobel - 52.3s, 17.1w
Munudh Cadlus - 56.0s, 12.0w
Pembar - 44.1s, 10.8w
Porth Cadlus - 53.4s, 9.5w*
Ring-Forge - 52.5S, 17.7W
*Rothorn Schneefeld - 46.9s, 2.2w
Sad Rechu - 42.4s, 13.6w
Sad Thareg – 42.6s, 16.2w
Sad Umroval - 48.2s, 12.4w
Stufenfälle - 51.4s, 4.9w (In den Mauern von Moria)
Talath Dindal - 45.6s, 12.0w
Tar Stazg - 48.3s 5.4w*
The Caradhras Campfire - 45.9s, 8.7w (No map marker)
The High Hollin Campsite - 43.8s, 12.9w (No map marker)
The Sirannon Gate - 50.7s, 7.7w (The Gate into the Walls of Moria, no map marker)
The Tal caradhras Campsite - 45.9s, 8.7w (No map Marker)
*Torech Andraug - 50.7s, 9.6w
Torech Bornagol - 46.4s, 10.4w
Torech Braignel - 44.0s, 8.9w
Torech Carangor - 45.1s, 9.7w
Torech Ladnel - 47.1s, 15.2w
Ulundin - 56.0s, 14.4w*

Durins Weg

*Dar-Rukh - 4.1s, 100.8w
Die einundzwanzigste Halle: West-Bogen: - 5.8s, 106.7w
Die Appellhalle - 3.1s, 107.2w
Die Glasshalle - 4.1s, 108.0w
Die Halle der hohen Treppe - 4.7s, 112.0w
Die Kammer der Weisheit - 4.1s, 110.4w
Die Kammer des Scheidewegs - 5.1s, 112.1w
Die Tür zu den Wolken - 2.8s, 110.8w
Durins Kreuzung - 3.6s, 110.8w
Fehem-Dum - 4.1s, 104.6w
Gloku-ru - 4.1s, 111.2w
Grishurbhrum - 3.0s, 100.8w
Hadad-Dum - 3.0s, 104.7w
Hadudbab - 5.4s, 108.9w
Jazargund - 3.6s, 106.0w
Jundulbab - 5.4s, 110.2w
Jundul-dum - 3.6s, 104.6w
Khulturg - 2.7s, 100.1w
Manarbul - 5.6s, 112.0w
Mokurzmul - 4.8s, 107.2w
Mudmulzark - 3.2s, 111.9w
Ninknakh Faltor - 3.6s, 112.9w
Salab Nurjundul - 3.6s, 107.5w
Skoiruzg - 3.6s, 99.6w
Sulnul-dum - 3.1s, 108.0w
Tharakh Bazan - 3.6s, 109.2w
Tith-Maudhul - 2.7s, 101.8w
Uflump-mur - 3.1s, 110.3w
Zabad-dum 4.0s, 107.1w
Zigilnab - 5.7s, 107.6w*

Steinfundament

*Dalgum-ru - 14.2s, 101.6w
Der Brückensplitter- 14.1s, 99.7w
Die Endlose Treppe- 15.0s, 99.0w
Die Schattenbinge- 15.4s, 97.4w (Instanz+Lager)
Die Überschattete Zuflucht - 13.0s, 101.6w
Skumfil - 13.2s, 100.4w (Instanz+Lager)
Zabad-Fakak - 12.0s, 102.0w*

Lothlorien

*Athmadhul 15,1s, 76,0w
Das Fallende Eis - 10.s, 80.3w
Dru-garmadh - 14.2s, 78.0w
Uruk-Gashan - 12.7s, 77.5w*

Nud-Melek

*Balins Lager - 5.8s, 103.9w
Die Brücke von Khazad-dum - 8.0s, 98.5w
Die Brücke von Khazad-dum - 8.0s, 99.2w
Die erste Halle - 8.0s, 95.9w
Die sechzehnte Halle 11.1s, 101.0w (Instanz+Lager)
Khadar-Zaram - 8.0s, 103.6w
Khurjezer - 7.3s, 100.9w
Sigin-tharakh - 10.1s, 101.1w
Sudulthurkh - 5.6s, 99.2w
Tiefer Scheideweg - 6.3s, 101.1w
Zabadgathol - 9.6s, 102.4w *

Rothorn-Adern

*Ashpars Befehlsbereich - 11.4s, 103.5w
Budkhul-Beken - 10.8s, 103.2w (Nur über Nud-Melek erreichbar)
Das Erzhaus 11.1s, 105.5w
Das Tor der Zerstörung - 10.3s, 103.9w (Instanz+Lager)
Der Ziepenbau – 14.0s, 105.0w
Die Grube - 10.3s, 105.8w
Die Orkwacht - 11.1s, 106.7w
Malmezel - 12.5s, 106.2w
Menem-Mezel - 12.0s, 105.7w
Sigin-tharakh - 12.8s, 103.1w*

Lodernde Tiefen

*Anazarmekhem - 13.3s, 108.1w
Anghumu-ru - 14.4s, 109.1w
Bhraf-ru - 15.6s, 106.7w
Die Aschenkreuzung - 15.8s, 109.6w
Die brennende Treppe - 15.8s, 110.6w
Die Schmieden von Kahzad-Dum - 17.0s, 109.7w (Instanz)
Fil Gashan - 17.1s, 109.6w (Instanz)
Hadad-mezer - 14.7s, 107.6w
Harazgund - 17.6s, 116.9w (Instanz)
Hudnul-meden - 17.0s, 109.6w
Hurmulkezer - 17.0s, 107.1w
Tor der Tiefen Väter - 15.8s, 108.6w*

Die grosse Treppe

*Cave of the Slumbering Beast - 71.8n, 139.0w
Gothghash's Stand - 71.9n, 138.6w
Highpeak Kennels - 71.2n, 137.6w
Nardur's Station - 71.8n, 137.8w
Throne of Igash - 72.6n, 138.2w*

Die Grossbinge

*Das Tor des Zwergenfürsten - 6.4, 112.0w
Delfblick - 8.5s, 112.2w
Der Palast von Nain - 6.6s, 113.6w
Der Steinrat - 9.1s, 112.2w
Die einsame Spanne - 7.6s, 109.7w (In Zelem-Melek)
Die Kammer der geistigen Versenkung - 8.3s, 114.9w
Die Kammer der Weisheit - 7.8s, 112.3w
Die Kammer des Wissens - 7.5s, 112.0w
Die Kühlkammer - 8.4s, 111.2w
Durins Gewölbe - 8.9s, 113.4w
Durins Schwelle - 8.0s 115.9w
Durins Schwelle: Nordflügel - 7.5s, 115.8w
Durins Schwelle: Südflügel - 8.5s, 115.8w
Gazatmur - 7.6s, 111.3w
Katub-zahar - 7.0s, 111.0w
Lamab-dum - 7.5s, 113.3w
Shemeldurj - 7.5s, 114.8w (kein Map-POI)
Snaga-maudhul - 7.8s, 114.4w*

Die Silberzinne-Adern

*Der Tiefe Abgrund - 9.8s, 112.6w
Gamil Filik - 10.4s, 111.2w
Menem-berej - 11.0s, 112.8w (Instanz+Lager)
Menem-munz - 11.2s, 112.8w (Einen der Stützen hochlaufen)*

Das Wasserwerk

*Das große Wasserrad - 17.7s, 115.6w
Der verlorene Palast - 15.0s, 114.9w
Der verrottende Keller - 15.1s, 112.1w
Die Kammer der Dunklen Wasser - 16.9s, 111.9w
Die Kammer der Erinnerungen - 18.2s, 111.6w
Die Kammer des Sees - 15.5s, 115.3w
Die verlorene Schatzkammer - 17.3, 111.0w
Durins Bart - 13.6s, 112.6w
Gabil-munz - 16.5s, 114.0w
Harazgund - 17.6s, 116.9w (Instanz+Lager)
Narag-Kheleb - 17.2s, 114.7w*

Zelem-Melek

*Baiurz-mur - 8.1s, 107.1w
Budkhul-Tharakh - 11.6s, 108.0w
Der breite Weg - 7.6s, 107.6w
Die einsame Spanne - 7.6s, 109.7w
Die einundzwanzigste Halle - 5.8s, 105.6w
Die einundzwanzigste Halle: Nord-Bogen - 5.0s, 105.6w
Die einundzwanzigste Halle: Ost-Bogen - 5.8s, 104.4w
Die einundzwanzigste Halle: Süd-Bogen - 6.6s, 105.6w
Die große Halle Durins - 7.6s, 105.2w
Die Ork-Wacht - 11.1s, 106.7w
Die weiten Hallen - 7.6s, 106.9w
Gabil-hul - 9.7s, 108.7w
Gabil-Mamach - 9.0s, 107.2
Gazatu-ru - 8.2s, 105.4w
Halle der fließenden Wasser - 9.1s, 107.7w
Kammer von Mazarbul - 4.8s, 105.3w
Khufdul-tharakh - 12.1s, 108.0w
Mormaudhul - 7.2s, 108.3w
Mudmul-Charaf - 6.4s, 107.7w
Skrithurz-ulima - 8.1s, 108.3w
Uzbad-Bakan - 10.5s, 107.9w*

Zirakzigil

*Die Türe zu den Wolken - 2.8s, 110.8w (siehe Durins Weg)
Die zerklüftete Spalte - 13.4s 109.1w
Durins Fluch - 14.9s, 108.7w*


----------



## zorakh55 (22. November 2008)

Vansitter schrieb:


> Keine Fullquote!!!!


Sehr schön, auch wenns eher was für den Blog gewesen wäre(siehe Vetaros Blog), Hier gibt es keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage!
Aber trotzdem sehr schön und vielen Dank!
Greets Zorakh


----------



## PaluppenPaul (22. November 2008)

Alter Schwede,manche haben zu viel Zeit....aber immernoch besser als zum Zeitvertreib Katzen ersäufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. November 2008)

Siehe Vetaros Blog - Ich suche übrigens noch jemanden der mir hilft, das gleiche bei den weiteren gegenden zu machen - es geht nur um die Orte, die oft im Beratungskanal gesucht werden. Da ich selber aktuell in Mirobel anfange, kenne ich das Innere Morias noch gar nicht.

(Falls sich jemand fragt, warum ist der typ denn erst fast 53 obwohl er doch den ganzen Tag vorm PC hockt: Hab heute 60% der Guitar Hero 4-Gitarren-Karriere gemacht und 30% der Gesangskarriere)


----------



## Lossehelin (22. November 2008)

Also ich bin eigentlich derjenige der alles swelbsterkundet aber manchnal nervt es echt und da danke ich diesen leuten wie dir


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. November 2008)

Ich vermute, die Liste ist von hier (oder einer ähnlichen Seite) kopiert und einfach ins Deutsche übersetzt:
http://www.lotrolife.com/moria_point_of_interest_lotro/

Sieht man z.B. daran, dass das Original richtig sortiert ist, deine jedoch nicht.
Nach *Tharakh Bazan* kommt in der Original Liste z.B. *The Chamber of Crossroads*, was korrekt ist, wenn es alles nach Anfangsbuchstaben sortiert ist.
Bei dir kommt an der Stelle das Selbe, aber auf Deutsch: *Die Kammer des Scheidewegs*, was einfach übersetzt ist.
_Die_ kommt aber keineswegs nach _Tha_, sondern eher nach _Dar_ von *Dar-Rukh*.
Die Mühe, das richtig zu sortieren hättest du die ja wohl noch machen können, wenn du schon alles einzeln übersetzt.

In Zukunft also bitte die Quelle dazuschreiben, danke.


----------



## Vansitter (23. November 2008)

@bloodberry: gut erkannt, 1. hab ich die meisten orte selbst erkundet, 2. hab ich die mit der englischen verglichen und übersetzt, einige sind mir aber noch unbekannt, deshalb noch in englisch, 3. werd ich den link ergänzen omg^^ 4. heb ich mir noch auf, aber insgesamt ein toller kommentar von dir *daumenhoch*

@vetaro: helfe gern, kannst mir ja eine pn schreiben falls bedarf


----------

